# So. . .



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

I checked the prison showers out today.

3 showers, one big tempering valve going to each pneumatic type metering valve. . one push button at each shower.

the shower nearest to the tempering valve (which is located in a hallway, concealed in a stainless box) has kinda decent pressure, not up to par and the furthest shower away has terrible pressure. . I think there's a 1" copper pipe feeding the showers.

I took the 1/2" stainless braided "easy hooker" off of the pneumatic metering valve and held it out perfectly horizontal in the shower pan and turned the water on. It sprayed maybe about 12-16" from the easy hooker before falling straight down. It looked to me like with that much pressure, I should of had more pressure coming out of the head. I screwed the shower head out of it's housing and it still had barely enough water to run off of the housing instead of running back down the housing into the wall and running down the wall.


Does anyone got any idea to what's up? I'm thinking about splitting the pneumatic metering valve, or the tempering valve.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Clogged strainers somewhere in the water supplyto the showers or tempering valve? 

Pneumatic valve not fully opening?


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

That could be, or it might be that the spool in the tempering valve (check it closely.. might be pressure balancing as well) is clogged. Check for build up of scale.

This is what I was referring to in the other post. Institutions and commercial run water heaters at a much higher temperature and this precipitates calcium out of the water, causing scale. If you have any pressure balancing into that tempering valve, then check that. If not, then suspect the tempering valve not passing or receiving enough water and go from there.

Half inch line, full port open to atmosphere at 25 psi should go 3-4 feet before hitting the ground. If you're only getting 12-18 inches, there is a flow restriction someplace.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

That temperature control box is an Acorn 1752, if anyone has some literature on it or could help me out.


----------



## masterk (Jun 20, 2008)

It sounds kinda of like the same situtation when a multi function vale is installed is a residential shower and a pressure balance loop was not installed between all the body spray heads.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Okay, I think I'm going to purchase one of these http://www.kingssupply.com/item224.htm and replace the acorn valve.

This one is anti-scald proof and adjustable from 80-120 degrees.

It says it's recommended for commercial and campground showers.

Just hope there's enough room to put a swing check on each side, then 90 up to the 1/2" copper. Gonna use all sweat fittings so hopefully it will work.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I seen that on the counter at my supply house.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Can you do better than kings?

haha 8)


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> Can you do better than kings?
> 
> haha 8)


Don't know the price but I'll ask tomorrow.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

You didn't send an email to Acorn?


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Double-A said:


> You didn't send an email to Acorn?


 
I sent them an e-mail and no response.

The nearest Acorn dealer is in Cincinnati, Oh. 243 miles.

This one will serve the same purpose and it's made for commercial use.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> Can you do better than kings?
> 
> haha 8)


Yes I can get this for about $85


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Make sure you get one that is ASSE listed for anti-scald. I think it might be 1016??
There are tempering valves out there that are not listed.:thumbsup:

Very important to cover your ass


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

I got it fixed if you guys haven't read the "penal showers" post


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Sorry, every time I read penal shower I start to giggle. 35 years old, just waiting to mature!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> Sorry, every time I read penal shower I start to giggle. 35 years old, just waiting to mature!


:laughing:


----------

